# Bisping: “I’m going to crush ‘The Axe Murderer’” (Plus Rampage news)



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

From his own Website:

http://www.bisping.tv/?q=node/772



> Speaking via his latest blog on the Daily Telegraph, Bisping said:
> 
> “I had some great news this week and a welcome boost to preparations ahead of my next appearance at UFC 110. My close friend, MMA legend and the man you will see kicking ass as “BA Baracus” in the brand new 'A-Team' film in June - Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson - will be joining me in the gym this week.”
> 
> ...


Good to see he is going to make a fight of it. I don't think this will be anything like his fight with Leben or Henderson in trying to out-box his opponent. Also his latest blog for anyone interested:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0hRqbS1ANk

:thumb02:


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope he knows he doesn't have the kind of power Rampage has so this fight will not end the same way..but I wish him the best.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Ya ya ya, come fight night be is gonna be running like a lil girl and trying to jab his way to victory.

I can see Wandy catching a low leg kick and knocking his head off.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't see Bisping KOing Silva. Even though Wandys chin has been failing recently, Bispings pillow hands won't do much.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

My response to everyones faith in Wand is.....Have you seen him in the past 2 years. What has he done lately to warrant such unwavering faith. I am not a Wand hater or anything but lets face it people are only as good s their last few performances and his have not been good.

I can completely see Bisping taking this.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Unfortunately I believe Bisping will take this. I can see him outpointing Silva rather easily I'm afraid but if he tries to come in too aggressively SIlva will probably take his head off. Bisping's head movement is not the world's greatest. He takes more shots than he really should. And getting to close to Silva will make that into a deadly flaw. 

But - if he stays on the outside - I see him easily outpointing Silva and frustrating him.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

NATAS said:


> Ya ya ya, come fight night be is gonna be running like a lil girl and trying to jab his way to victory.
> 
> I can see Wandy catching a low leg kick and knocking his head off.


^this^
Rampage got wrecked and dominated twice by Wandy, and was losing the exchanges pretty well until he caught Wandy in the 3rd fight. Now don't get me wrong win is a win, but I doubt Bisping can really learn too much from Rampage whose style (and KO power) is so different from Bisping's.



prolyfic said:


> My response to everyones faith in Wand is....*.Have you seen him in the past 2 years*. What has he done lately to warrant such unwavering faith. I am not a Wand hater or anything but lets face it people are only as good s their last few performances and his have not been good.
> 
> I can completely see Bisping taking this.


Right back at you, have YOU seen his fights? Yeah the record looks bad, but to be fair he had an epic war against Chuck, destroyed Jardine, got caught by Rampage and lost a close decision (which many thought he won) in another epic war vs. Franklin. Yes he has losses but all are against tier 1 competion in extremely entertaining fights. I could totally see your point if he had been tooled by all of them or if he had been dropped left and right by everyone like Chuck, but he has fought nothing but top competion in last 7-8 years winning majority of the fights. 
Who exactly has Bisping beaten during that time? Exactly...


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

prolyfic said:


> My response to everyones faith in Wand is.....Have you seen him in the past 2 years. What has he done lately to warrant such unwavering faith. I am not a Wand hater or anything but lets face it people are only as good s their last few performances and his have not been good.
> 
> I can completely see Bisping taking this.


I know where your coming from but Wandy is still a dangerous opponent for Bisping. 

He still has the power to KO people and the guys he lost to are no scrubs. Crocop, Hendo, Chuck, Rampage and Franklin are a seriously difficult line up of fights. 

Make no mistake, this is a very dangerous fight for Bisping. Wandy only needs to land one hard shot and Bisping is going to go to sleep. The same can't be said for Bisping, if he wins it'll most likely be by decision.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

I hear you about Wandy, but Bisping was scared to death of Chris Leban lol would hardly exchange with him. Now this is Wandy were talking about, not OLD school Wandy but damn close. He looked good IMO against Franklin and as was mentioned above he was winning exchanges with Rampage before he got knocked out.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Bisping is going to take Silva down a lot in the 1st 2 rounds and maybe do a little standup, Bisping has the advantage in conditioning and im sure regardless of what a legend Silva truly is i still think cutting to 185 is going to be a factor.
Is Bisping the same fighter that fought Leben.. NO i think he has realised his short comings and with Hendo doing him a major favour by KOing him has made a mental change to his game and will be more aggressive.
I wish both fighters the best and truly may the most deserving on the night win.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I used to not like Wandy (I pretty much hated all the Pride guys lol) but something about seeing him lose so much in the UFC has kind of made me want to see him get back to his old ways (same with Crocop; I want to see them both start winning). Bisping is not a slouch though and if this fight goes the distance I think he takes it. I'm gonna be looking for a surprise early takedown from Bisping. This is definitely a close fight and I could see it going either way.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Bisping training with Rampage to prep for Wandy is going to do him about as much good as Kenny Florian's training with GSP leading up to his fight with BJ. Sure Rampage has a ton of experience fighting Wandy, problem is Bisping's skillset is completely different from Rampage's, and he doesn't and won't be able to learn the tools that Rampage used to beat Wandy. Rampage has a damn solid chin and one hit KO punching power, and that's what he used to beat Silva. Bisping's lack of punching power is pretty well known and his chin probably isn't that great these days since even Kang got a knockdown on him.

Which isn't to say he doesn't have a chance, he does, and a surprisingly good one I think if he plays it smart. He'll basically need to jab & run Wandy to score points and throw in some takedowns and lay & pray. Wandy isn't going to submit him off his back and he doesn't have the best takedown defence either so it should be possible for Bisping to get him down at least once.

Of course all it takes is Wandy connecting once and it's all done. Even if it's not a Hendo style KO, Silva knows how to finish guys when he gets them in trouble, he's not going to be wasting time playing Twister like Kang, he'll be ****-choking Bisping and punching his head in like he did with Jardine.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

aerius said:


> Bisping training with Rampage to prep for Wandy is going to do him about as much good as Kenny Florian's training with GSP leading up to his fight with BJ. Sure Rampage has a ton of experience fighting Wandy, problem is Bisping's skillset is completely different from Rampage's, and he doesn't and won't be able to learn the tools that Rampage used to beat Wandy. Rampage has a damn solid chin and one hit KO punching power, and that's what he used to beat Silva. Bisping's lack of punching power is pretty well known and his chin probably isn't that great these days since even Kang got a knockdown on him.


I agree to a degree with what you say but Bisping isn't training with rampage to just knock Silva out. He says it is to help deal with power shots and there isn't many people with much more power than Rampage!


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I like how Bisping is planning on evening the score with Wanderlei in the Wandy vs. Wolfslair saga. Wandy's taking on a whole gym! 

As far as the fight goes, I was skeptical about Wandy in this fight but I'm pretty confident he takes this one now. I certainly can see Bisping pointing himself to a win but I'm not so sure he can avoid that power for three rounds. And as some have already said, Wandy may be on a losing streak but he didn't exactly look bad in any of those fights. I see this being a lot like the Franklin fight but Wandy actually finishing his opponent this time. Or at least I hope.


----------



## shadowizar (Feb 1, 2009)

I see this one going just like Franklin/Silva. Franklin wanted to go in, land his shots and get out and still got hit hard a few times and won a close fight. I don't think Bisping can pull the same game plan without his head ending up in the 5th row somewhere.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

NATAS said:


> Ya ya ya, come fight night be is gonna be running like a lil girl and trying to jab his way to victory.
> 
> I can see Wandy catching a low leg kick and knocking his head off.


I have to give Bisping the benefit of the doubt. He has great footwork and is extremely strong IMO. However, Wanderlei is much more experienced and will def. be focused, which means lethal.

Bisping is funny when he talks trash sometimes, and this was one of those times. "Punched in the gob" LMAO!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> My response to everyones faith in Wand is.....Have you seen him in the past 2 years. What has he done lately to warrant such unwavering faith. I am not a Wand hater or anything but lets face it people are only as good s their last few performances and his have not been good.
> 
> I can completely see Bisping taking this.


I'll have to disagree with you.
Let's be honest. Silva has faced tough competition: Chuck, Jardine, Rampage and Franklin. And one more thing, a very important one: he fought at LHW. Wanderlei isa small LHW. He had a good fight with Chuck and Franklin and has estroyed Jardine.
Him going back to MW should show us some old schoold Wanderlei: he should be faster, more accurate, better cardio. If he gets in close with Bisping, i hope he knocks him out. I am getting tired of Bisping's big mouth. He was humble after the disaster with Hendo, then he beats a very tired Kang and his big mouth comes back to haunt us.
I hope Silva shuts him up.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Eeking out a descision does not amount to “crush” and Bisping’s only chance at winning would be by descision.

Unless Rampage is going to “lend” Bisping his power I don’t see any chance of Mike putting Wandy down.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

RFC said:


> I agree to a degree with what you say but Bisping isn't training with rampage to just knock Silva out. He says it is to help deal with power shots and there isn't many people with much more power than Rampage!


Yeah, deal with as in "don't take the punches on the chin!" and "run away! run away!"


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Grotty said:


> I think Bisping is going to take Silva down a lot in the 1st 2 rounds and maybe do a little standup, Bisping has the advantage in conditioning and im sure regardless of what a legend Silva truly is i still think cutting to 185 is going to be a factor.
> Is Bisping the same fighter that fought Leben.. NO i think he has realised his short comings and with Hendo doing him a major favour by KOing him has made a mental change to his game and will be more aggressive.
> I wish both fighters the best and truly may the most deserving on the night win.



i agree with this, although as everyone knows it only takes one shot from wandy

i think bisping is probably close to the peak of his powers, unlike wandy

i think its a very interesting fight


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Any fight with Wand in it is exciting. They should bring back stomps for this match. I know most of you on here would love to see Bisping get KOndo'd.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

I always thought it was the "Wolf Slayer" gym.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I just can't see Bisping winning.

Franlkin is twice the fighter Bisping is and he even had trouble with the "stick and move" stratagy. It is only a matter of time before Wandy catches him with one ethier KO's him or rocks him and smells the blood.

Wandy 2nd round ko.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

evilappendix said:


> They should bring back stomps for this match. I know most of you on here would love to see Bisping get KOndo'd.


Even better, full Pride rules so Bisping can get knees dropped on his head and soccer kicked when he's down as well as getting stomped. It would be nice to see him take an even worse beating than the one Sakuraba took in his first fight against Wandy.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Baby Jay D. said:


> I can't see Bisping KOing Silva. Even though Wandys chin has been failing recently, Bispings pillow hands won't do much.


Chin is failing ? How do you figure ? Looked pretty solid against chuck !...so he got KO'd by Rampage and Hendo, those are some of the heaviest hands in MMA



Diokhan said:


> ^this^
> Rampage got wrecked and dominated twice by Wandy, and was losing the exchanges pretty well until he caught Wandy in the 3rd fight. Now don't get me wrong win is a win, but I doubt Bisping can really learn too much from Rampage whose style (and KO power) is so different from Bisping's.


The Rampage that fought in pride was nothing more than a street punk and trained with guys who didnt have half his ability, he is a very dif. fighter today.

By the sound of Pissbings mouth he didnt learn much from the hendo fight.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> Chin is failing ? How do you figure ? Looked pretty solid against chuck !...so he got KO'd by Rampage and Hendo, those are some of the heaviest hands in MMA


Chuck at 1 time had some very heavy hands but they seemed to have disappeared back in 2006 since he hasnt had a KO victory since then.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Pillow hands, as in, he doesn't hit hard for his size?

I never know if that term is being used figuratively or literally.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Pillow hands, as in, he doesn't hit hard for his size?
> 
> I never know if that term is being used figuratively or literally.


Two terms I hate "Pillow hands" and he landed a "Lucky Punch."

Neither exist except in the minds of haters and people that like to discredit wins, both are lame.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The most specific definition of pillow hands, as I understand it, is someone who's big and powerful but, with that in mind, doesn't hit hard for their size and power.

I do think there's such a thing as a lucky punch; it's that easy for even champs to drop their guard for that crucial quarter second.

But yeah, both labels are go-to for people drinking the haterade.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Chuck at 1 time had some very heavy hands but they seemed to have disappeared back in 2006 since he hasnt had a KO victory since then.


Never thought Chuck was much of a fighter, UFC LHW div. was pretty weak when he ran the show, Very sloppy striking, next to no ground game, next to no TDD( but a great chin that allowed him to take punches while he climbed back to his feet).....IMO he has always been a one trick pony, Heavy hands and a iron chin. THink he still has the power, its the chin thats gone(goes down in a strong breeze anymore)

They say the power is the last thing you lose.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> Never thought Chuck was much of a fighter, UFC LHW div. was pretty weak when he ran the show, Very sloppy striking, next to no ground game, next to no TDD( but a great chin that allowed him to take punches while he climbed back to his feet).....IMO he has always been a one trick pony, Heavy hands and a iron chin. THink he still has the power, its the chin thats gone(goes down in a strong breeze anymore)
> 
> They say the power is the last thing you lose.


Chuck had and probably still has some of the best TDD in all of MMA. 

The problem Chuck had had recently is that he is fight a lot more guys with better technical striking than him. While before when he was running the show it was a bunch of wrestlers and grapplers. 

The guy is a legend of MMA and one of the 3 best LHW ever, Wanderlai and Rampage being the other two. Shogun is starting to pull up to them and will probably surpass them by the time he retires.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

IMO opinion Bisping wants to be an elite fighter real bad. Unfortunately a win over Kang, who gave up after the first round is not a win to build off of. Wandy is a terror and has had plenty of time to cut back down to 185. This just spells trouble for Bisping in my mind. Its nice to shout out to BA Barracus (id the movie execs give him a kick back for that promo), unfortunately for him though is what was stated before, he IS NOT Rampage Jackson. I think Wandy takes this one in the first by KO if he gets remotely close to Bisping, second at the latest.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hopefully, Wandy will start utilizing the knees again.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Chuck had and probably still has some of the best TDD in all of MMA.
> 
> The problem Chuck had had recently is that he is fight a lot more guys with better technical striking than him. While before when he was running the show it was a bunch of wrestlers and grapplers.
> 
> The guy is a legend of MMA and one of the 3 best LHW ever, Wanderlai and Rampage being the other two. Shogun is starting to pull up to them and will probably surpass them by the time he retires.


I think his TDD was highly over rated, Rampage, Tito and Couture were the only decent wrestlers he faced and Rampage And Couture took him down at will. However i will say no one ever could keep him there because he had the chin to take punches so he could stand right back up. I could think of a few more LHW that I think could have beat chuck in his prime.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

If this was old Wanderlei there would be no question about who comes away from this the winner.

But I think he's on the way down now. You can point to him losing to good fighters but he just isn't The Axe Murderer that we saw in Pride.

Also, this will be the first time Wanderlei will fight at middleweight. How will the weight cut effect him? Will it drain some of his power? We can only speculate at the moment. 

I think Bisping will win a decision by fighting clever. Like the Chris Leben fight, but with a takedown or two thrown in to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Off-topic : When does wandy reality show starts?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> If this was old Wanderlei there would be no question about who comes away from this the winner.
> 
> But I think he's on the way down now. You can point to him losing to good fighters but he just isn't The Axe Murderer that we saw in Pride.
> 
> ...


Basically everything I wanted say.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Bisping must know he has to take this to the mat, Wandy isn't Chris Leben and tip toeing around will end like it did against Henderson.

If Bisping does keep at standing, all Wandy has to do is cut him off. Bisping has no power, and Wandy can just walk through him, force the exchange and finish the fight early. 

This is a horrible matchup for Bisping, someone who will hapilly get take a punch to land one, has lots of power and aggression. I couldn't think of anyone more custom made to take Bisping out standuing up, the question is will Bisping try to keep Wandy on his back?

I've said it before, Wandy is fearless, he goes looking for it against the likes of Liddell, Rampage, Cro Cop and Henderson, who have all got KO capability with one shot. So Wand will be no different here which is a big problem for Bisping.

If Bisping had power in his punches he would be a completely different fighter. Without power to compete with the steel fisted UFC fighters, he's always going to be limited.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Bob Pataki said:


> Bisping must know he has to take this to the mat, Wandy isn't Chris Leben and tip toeing around will end like it did against Henderson.
> 
> If Bisping does keep at standing, all Wandy has to do is cut him off. Bisping has no power, and Wandy can just walk through him, force the exchange and finish the fight early.
> 
> ...


Well it didn't work against any of those guys lol (and I think the Liddell fight is an example of how Bisping might be able to win this) so I'm a little surprised to see so many people all over Wandy's nuts for this fight. His last decisive win against a truly formidable opponent was in 2004 (Nakamura/Fujita debatable I guess but to me those guys were just Pride's version of gatekeepers). And his last win of any variety against anyone other than Jardine (I'm a fan of The Dean but let's face it; dude got KOd by Houston Alexander who's a terrible fighter) was 2006. 

Bisping has good standup, a solid ground game, good gameplans and really I see no reason to think he doesn't have a pretty good chin (as good as Franklin's) as well. That Hendo punch would have knocked out anyone. He might get KOd but I sure as hell don't think it's a sure thing. Extremely close fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Uchaaa said:


> Off-topic : When does wandy reality show starts?


Gute frage; ich weis nicht.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> *Well it didn't work against any of those guys lol* (and I think the Liddell fight is an example of how Bisping might be able to win this) so I'm a little surprised to see so many people all over Wandy's nuts for this fight. His last decisive win against a truly formidable opponent was in 2004 (Nakamura/Fujita debatable I guess but to me those guys were just Pride's version of gatekeepers). And his last win of any variety against anyone other than Jardine (I'm a fan of The Dean but let's face it; dude got KOd by Houston Alexander who's a terrible fighter) was 2006.
> 
> Bisping has good standup, a solid ground game, good gameplans and really I see no reason to think he doesn't have a pretty good chin (as good as Franklin's) as well. That Hendo punch would have knocked out anyone. He might get KOd but I sure as hell don't think it's a sure thing. Extremely close fight.


That's because they all have KO power like I said, so you're not detracting from my point. Liddell is not an example of Bisping can win, because Liddell makes a fight something Bisping can never make it through the threat of his power.

You're completely missing the point, Bisping has no power and against any fighter with KO power who can cut him off while he runs will put him in big trouble.

I'm not implying he has a weak chin, Kang dropped him so it's probably not great but even so it doesn't matter, if Wandy connects flush he's going to sleep. 

Like I said Bisping would be a different fighter if he had some power in his punches, but he doesn't and this is a bad matchup for him. He needs to get it to the ground.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 31, 2009)

Why is it that a lot of the British fighters seem to be so cocky? Bisping, Daly, Hardy...I always thought that we were supposed to be the more reserved people! The only british fighter whose character i like is Terry Etim's, the guy seems to be quite modest and i think has a great future ahead of him...


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Bob Pataki said:


> That's because they all have KO power like I said, so you're not detracting from my point. Liddell is not an example of Bisping can win, because *Liddell makes a fight something Bisping can never make it through the threat of his power*.
> 
> You're completely missing the point, Bisping has no power and against any fighter with KO power who can cut him off while he runs will put him in big trouble.
> 
> ...


Wasn't your original point though that Wandy isn't scared of peoples' power and goes in to bang anyway? Chuck's chin could get KTFO for sure (as easily as Bisping's or very close) and his striking isn't all that technical but he still implemented a gameplan and got the win, without knocking Wandy out; his power didn't seem to play into it that much. Same with Franklin. Bisping's pretty much in his prime, and let's not forget his win against Rashad who's now a top LHW contender. He made a retard mistake (that he won't make again) against Hendo and tap danced right into his right hand. Other than that Bisping hasn't had a decisive loss in his whole career (Silva's had a bunch). I think the guy's a little underrated here honestly. This is not an easy fight for Wandy.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> Bisping's pretty much in his prime, and let's not forget his win against Rashad who's now a top LHW contender.


Rashad vs Bising was a horible dicision, but then again I think Hamill was robbed in there fight too. But i dont know if Rashad is really that good. Alot of Qustion marks on Evens and Bisping both. 
If wand dosnt knock him out it will be a pretty boring fight, thats for sure ! :sarcastic12:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> Well it didn't work against any of those guys lol.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I hope Silva HK's Bisping's head off. I'm serious, completely off.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> I hope Silva HK's Bisping's head off. I'm serious, completely off.


I hope he knees Bisping's nose into his brain.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

well maybe not crush him, but maybe outpoint him, i sure hope not though


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Wasn't your original point though that Wandy isn't scared of peoples' power and goes in to bang anyway? Chuck's chin could get KTFO for sure (as easily as Bisping's or very close) and his striking isn't all that technical but he still implemented a gameplan and got the win, without knocking Wandy out; his power didn't seem to play into it that much. Same with Franklin. Bisping's pretty much in his prime, and let's not forget his win against Rashad who's now a top LHW contender. He made a retard mistake (that he won't make again) against Hendo and tap danced right into his right hand. Other than that Bisping hasn't had a decisive loss in his whole career (Silva's had a bunch). I think the guy's a little underrated here honestly. This is not an easy fight for Wandy.


I made a few points, the most important being Wandy is always ready to bang and Bisping has no power. Somehow you then draw a comparison between these facts and Chuck Liddell fighting Wanderlei, which implies Bisping has striking/power like Liddell, which he doesn't, no matter how much you discredit Chuck's striking. Wandy is always ready to bang but that doesn't mean I think Wandy can approach Chuck like he can Bisping.

Win against Rashad? I must have missed that, along with the rest of the world who saw Rashad win. 

He didn't make a mistake against Henderson, Henderson just wasn't at all bothered about Bisping's punches therefore ran straight through him. Bisping could never beat Hendo because his striking isn't good enough to stop him getting hit and Hendo would bulldose him again. 

I can't be bothered to discuss it further, Bisping is going to get wiped out by Wandy :thumb02:


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Bob Pataki said:


> I made a few points, the most important being Wandy is always ready to bang and Bisping has no power. Somehow you then draw a comparison between these facts and Chuck Liddell fighting Wanderlei, which implies Bisping has striking/power like Liddell, which he doesn't, no matter how much you discredit Chuck's striking. Wandy is always ready to bang but that doesn't mean I think Wandy can approach Chuck like he can Bisping.
> 
> Win against Rashad? I must have missed that, along with the rest of the world who saw Rashad win.
> 
> ...


You pointed out that Wandy comes to bang with everybody and doesn't fear anyone's power; I agree and I pointed out that despite Chuck's suspect chin (I like Chuck) he was still able to win, without his power playing a big role. 

So you originally say that Wandy comes in to fight (I'd go drag up the quote from the old post but that's a shitload of hassle) and isn't scared of anyone's power and that's why he'll win but now you say that he's even less scared of Bisping's power so he'll win for sure against Bisping because he was more scared of Liddell's (and others') power? 

And yes Bisping beat Rashad. 

And yes Bisping made a mistake against Hendo. Would he win a rematch? Probably not but he's not gonna make the same circling mistake in this match.

I agree that this discussion has nowhere further to go =). Don't be surprised to see Bisping pull a UD.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> I hope he knees Bisping's nose into his brain.


I'm not sure what I'd enjoy more; a quick KO or Silva completely outclassing him for three rounds.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm not sure what I'd enjoy more; a quick KO or Silva completely outclassing him for three rounds.


The second one, because then I have a better chance of seeing some Wandy knees.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> The second one, because then I have a better chance of seeing some Wandy knees.


How many of Wandy's knees do we really think Bisping can take? Whether it happens in the first round or the third this is the method of KO I would like to see most.

Side note: you are know my wife's fav forum member with your avy and sig.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Side note: you are know my wife's fav forum member with your avy and sig.


Wow! She hasn't changed her avi since I've been a member. It's not that long, but it's still awkward.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

prolyfic said:


> My response to everyones faith in Wand is.....Have you seen him in the past 2 years. What has he done lately to warrant such unwavering faith. I am not a Wand hater or anything but lets face it people are only as good s their last few performances and his have not been good.
> 
> I can completely see Bisping taking this.


so going to a contreversial split decision with rich franklin doesnt mean anythin....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There's many fighters that make me watch intently. There's a few fighters that make everything around me grind to a halt, and everything else goes away.

Wandy and GSP are two of them, also the rest of the guys in that kick ass band GSP was in in my former sig.

That's because your wife 'ave good taste, Ruckus, and appreciates riddum like all smart chicks.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...What is Bisping smokin'?...*

...LOL!...We'll see how Bisping deals with Wandy's legendary staredown. Bisping is looking for big trouble. Wanderlei is a psychopath! (Rogan's words)...:thumbsup: Wandy is a naturally vicious creature. Pissing him off and taunting Silva is only going to make Bisping get knocked out even more brutally. 
...Really- Bisping isn't even on Wandy's level. Wanderlei has *every* advantage in this fight. It's only 3 rounds so Bisping can't drag the fight out. I have a pretty good feeling Bisping will get separated from his senses once more...

P.S. I'm not a Rogan nuthugger, I just like some of his 1 liners...


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Please Wandy, Introduce the UFC fans to your Clinch.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Please Wandy, Introduce the UFC fans to your Clinch.


It's not like it's Wandy's UFC debut. I've been waiting for him to bring out the clinch & knee's since the Chuck Lidell fiasco. I agree he should, but he's had plenty of opportunity to do so and he just hasn't been that clinch-knee-you-to-death machine that he was in PRIDE, since his arrival.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...LOL!...We'll see how Bisping deals with Wandy's legendary staredown. Bisping is looking for big trouble. Wanderlei is a psychopath! (Rogan's words)...:thumbsup: Wandy is a naturally vicious creature. Pissing him off and taunting Silva is only going to make Bisping get knocked out even more brutally.
> ...Really- Bisping isn't even on Wandy's level. Wanderlei has *every* advantage in this fight. It's only 3 rounds so Bisping can't drag the fight out. I have a pretty good feeling Bisping will get separated from his senses once more...
> 
> P.S. I'm not a Rogan nuthugger, I just like some of his 1 liners...


I totally agree with you on Rogans 1-liners. But I really don't think Wandy has any advantages in this fight except for the small chance of exploding/overwhelming Bisping with extreme agression early in the 1st.

I like Wandy but we have to accept reality that Bisping IS a competent fighter in his prime (I'm not saying he is the best, just that he is good) and that Wandy has seen better days. Just look at his last 6-7 fights. No other fighter has such a loosing record in the UFC that im aware of. Besides getting such a loosing record in the UFC is impossible for other fighters since they usually get sacked after a few losses. Wandy is currently living on old merits. However he is only 33-ish (right?) so unless he has got to much permanent brain damage from all those wars he fought we could potentially see him improve drastically and get back to his old ways, because maybie alot of his problems are mental.

If you try and be rational and predict this fight based on the latest performances of the fighters you gotta give this to Bisping, hands down.

Times change, and so does fighters. Cro Cop dosent kick opponents heads off anymore and Wandy dosent obliterate opponents with nuclear explosions anymore. These fighters (and alot more) has had their time, accomplished alot and has nothing to be ashamed of, however, the future belongs to other people.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That nuclear explosion you mention.....I think it's still in there and Wandy has only to let it out. Hence the possibility of a mental issue, which I agree with, although that would suck.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> That nuclear explosion you mention.....I think it's still in there and Wandy has only to let it out. Hence the possibility of a mental issue, which I agree with, although that would suck.


Yeah I think the mind set/confidence is huuuge in this sport. I mean, Cro Cop is not to old to still kick ppls heads off, there got to be something else that makes him fight worse then what we are used to see. I think the same thing, same mental block, has happened to Wandy.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Silva is going to win this fight. The only way that I can see Bisbing winning is to outpoint Wandy. So either it's going to be Silva KO'ing Bisbing or Mike running and throwing jabs. I for one hope Silva has his way with him.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Biping has 18 wins; 12 by KO/TKO, 4 by submission and 2 by decicion.

Why people seem to think thats its impossible for Michael to finish Wandy I don't know.


----------



## TheAxeMurderer (Oct 27, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> Biping has 18 wins; 12 by KO/TKO, 4 by submission and 2 by decicion.
> 
> Why people seem to think thats its impossible for Michael to finish Wandy I don't know.


Maybe because the only 2 people to KO wandy were Rampage and Hendo? one of whom already destroyed bisping, and the other one being rampage..one of the most powerful punchers in mma...

Also if Chuck Liddell couldnt finish him it would for sure be hard for Bisping to do it.

Im not going to go all out and say never ever would it happen but the odds are definately not in bispings favour


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I love Wandy, every old PRIDE fighter has nostalgic favor with me and I cannot stand Bisping at all, however, to be a broken record, I apprehensively believe, but believe nonetheless, that Wandy's best days are behind him. Hopefully I'm wrong, but my gut pick is "that other guy."


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> Biping has 18 wins; 12 by KO/TKO, 4 by submission and 2 by decicion.
> 
> Why people seem to think thats its impossible for Michael to finish Wandy I don't know.


Bisping has never fought a complete psychopath before !


----------



## Parabola (Jan 20, 2010)

Hoping Silva gets a Hendo style KO on pisbing ray01:


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> You pointed out that Wandy comes to bang with everybody and doesn't fear anyone's power; I agree and I pointed out that despite Chuck's suspect chin (I like Chuck) he was still able to win, without his power playing a big role.
> 
> So you originally say that Wandy comes in to fight (I'd go drag up the quote from the old post but that's a shitload of hassle) and isn't scared of anyone's power and that's why he'll win but now you say that he's even less scared of Bisping's power so he'll win for sure against Bisping because he was more scared of Liddell's (and others') power?
> 
> ...


I couldn't resist. Yes Wandy will trade with anyone, I did say that. But you're taking things too literally when it's obvious I don't mean Wand will just run head first, chin in the air, at the likes of Liddell and anyone else. I made the point that Wand goes in to bang no matter who it is, and this fight will be no different. I also think Wand can and will be even more aggressive against Bisping, more so than against Chuck because he wont be taking big punches. Once he feels Bisping's flicks, he will go on the offensive more so than he could against Chuck. 

My point that he will trade with the likes of Chuck just emphasises what I think he will do against Bisping, and that doesn't imply that I think the attributes of eith opponent don't change a fight when Wandy is involved. You're trying to say I think Wandy's approach is exactly the same in every fight, which although it is to an extent, someone with less power is going to get it even worse. Nit picking and clutching at a thin contradiction is all well and good but I think it's obvious what my point was, and it still stands. :thumb02:


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Gute frage; ich weis nicht.


Fast richtig geschrieben.

Anyone here who knows it(date of wandys show)?


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Cptmats said:


> Never thought Chuck was much of a fighter, UFC LHW div. was pretty weak when he ran the show, Very sloppy striking, next to no ground game, next to no TDD( but a great chin that allowed him to take punches while he climbed back to his feet).....IMO he has always been a one trick pony, Heavy hands and a iron chin. THink he still has the power, its the chin thats gone(goes down in a strong breeze anymore)
> 
> They say the power is the last thing you lose.


Truth^. Machida is undefeated, destroyed better competition thn, Rua (who he beat), Chuck, or Wandrlai so to say those are the three greatest LW in history...keep smoking the pineapple.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Bisping is going to have to step up his game and mark a true change in direction. Which in my opinion wont happen. I see Wandy chatching him early and finishing,


----------



## Parabola (Jan 20, 2010)

It's just a matter of time before Wandy catches Bisping. This is also what I expected when Bisping fought Hendo. He made a huge mistake, and he paid for it. 

I know that Wandy has been KO'd a few times, but Bisping has no KO power.

Wandy by brutal KO ray01:


----------



## Parabola (Jan 20, 2010)

Bob Pataki said:


> He needs to get it to the ground.


...and fast...that's his only chance of winning this fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Well if anything i don't think Bisping would of done as good against Rich as Wandy did. And all it takes is another one of those clean shots on his chicken neck and he is going to wake up crying again....

I wouldn't bet money on this fight because Bisping has NEVER impressed me at ANYTIME and Wandy hasn't been doing so hot on his wins lately so its a good match-up.

Its going to be CAN Bisping gab and run away and circle without Wandy catching him or not? I don't see Wandy winning in decision because if he lands enough to earn a decision most likely Bisping would be out before the round would end....:confused02:


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

This is a terrible matchup for Mike. Wandy will rip his head off a la Jardine. Liddell and Franklin were able to keep Wandy from going Berserker bc of their knockout power that Wandy had to respect. Wandy will have zero fear of the knockout with Bisping and therefore will just rush and obliterate. 

Styles make fights and Wandy is much better against a Bisping/Jardine type fighter. Rampage is clearly better than Wandy at this stage but Rampage has more difficulty with the hit and move type fighters, thats why he was only able to win a decision that was not lobsided.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

rezin said:


> This is a terrible matchup for Mike. Wandy will rip his head off a la Jardine. Liddell and Franklin were able to keep Wandy from going Berserker bc of their knockout power that Wandy had to respect. Wandy will have zero fear of the knockout with Bisping and therefore will just rush and obliterate.
> 
> Styles make fights and Wandy is much better against a Bisping/Jardine type fighter. Rampage is clearly better than Wandy at this stage but Rampage has more difficulty with the hit and move type fighters, thats why he was only able to win a decision that was not lobsided.



Once again agreed... I think Wandy will go after Mike the same way he went after Rampage but he isn't getting knocked out, I see Wandy throwing bombs all day and Mike straight turning around and running away lol... 

The only thing Bisping has is the fact that Rampage knows Wandys style as good as his own after there last fight. It might be good for Wandy because Bisping might get more confident but only time will tell. I think we all understand what Wandy is going to bring to the table its just a question what is Bisping going to change.... Hmmm:confused02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If Bisping had KO power I'd pretty much be 100% set on him winning this relatively quickly. Alas, he seems to punch like a very small timid Pokemon for MMA standards.

If Wandy connects and swarms, its Jardines **** choking all over again I feel as he definitely has the power to stop Mike. 

It'll be an interesting fight and I'm curious to how Bisping will aproach it and whether he will indeed try and storm the Axe Murderer and leave it all on the line, or use his footwork and dance around for 3 rounds.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Once again agreed... I think Wandy will go after Mike the same way he went after Rampage but he isn't getting knocked out, I see Wandy throwing bombs all day and Mike straight turning around and running away lol...
> 
> The only thing Bisping has is the fact that Rampage knows Wandys style as good as his own after there last fight. It might be good for Wandy because Bisping might get more confident but only time will tell. I think we all understand what Wandy is going to bring to the table its just a question what is Bisping going to change.... Hmmm:confused02:


I actually think Bisping is a very good fighter and no knock on him, but this is a worse match up than Hendo as Hendo winds up and throws, Wandy throws like 10 punches that can each knock someone out at once. Very tough to dance around all those shots, and he has nothing to intimidate Wandy with.

2 types of opponents can effectively fight Wandy, someone with heavy hands or someone with great wrestling. If you got neither, your in trouble.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

The last two posts really sum this up nicely.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

You might think I am biased, but I can't see Bisping standing with him, even after his last performances. To stand and trade with Wandy is something Bisping has shown he cannont and will not do. Against Leban he was totally afraid of the KO and danced around him. He will not have this choice against Wandy.

Also we saw what Hendo did.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

rezin said:


> I actually think Bisping is a very good fighter and no knock on him, but this is a worse match up than Hendo as Hendo winds up and throws, Wandy throws like 10 punches that can each knock someone out at once. Very tough to dance around all those shots, and he has nothing to intimidate Wandy with.
> 
> 2 types of opponents can effectively fight Wandy, someone with heavy hands or someone with great wrestling. If you got neither, your in trouble.


Hahhaha...lolz. That's a funny way to describe it, but it's true! What made Wand so effective was his swarming tactics. Organized chaos...he comes at you with looping punches, kicks, knees, and you don't have time to react. 

This is going to be a fun matchup. Hope it's not a Leben repeat though. You see Kang knocked him down, unfortunately couldn't finish. If Wand sees you on the ground well...it's like dangling fresh meat in front of a pitbull, hyena, wolf, shark, or a stark raving hungry fat zombie boy.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think bisping thinks his hands are way better than they are


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Even though Wandy is only a shell of his former self, he i s still a top notch striker and is leagues above Bisping's.

I think the UFC should of given Bisping some one like Belcher and maybe another fight after that before they throw him back into the deep end.

Great fan of Bisping and Wandy, but i really cant see Bisping leaving that octagon without getting tagged.....HARD.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

NATAS said:


> Bisping is going to have to step up his game and mark a true change in direction. Which in my opinion wont happen. I see Wandy chatching him early and finishing,


...Excellent post. I think you're so right about Wandy catching Bisping early. Wanderlei has to come out guns blazing cause he only has 3 rounds to do it in. If Bisping couldn't handle Hendo's aggression and paid brutally for it, I'm certain Wandy will be even more aggressive...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought the only time Wandy didn't come out with guns blazing was when he came out stalking before firing said guns.


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

If Bisping can weather the storm he may win via 30/27. Technically, he is a better fighter but Wandi has KO power and a nasty onslaught. Should be an entertaining fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow, looks like just about everybody is going for a Silva KO, according to this forum Bisping must be a MASSIVE underdog.

GO UNDERDOG!


----------

